# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Imagens do fundo do mar em Quarteira - Algarve

## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

É interessante ver como é o fundo do mar da minha terra... Também é interessante verificar tantos pontos em comuns, com os que existem nos recifes de coral.

Fica para apreciarem e comentarem:

Fundo do Mar Quarteira

 :SbSalut:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Ricardo boa noite
obrigado pela partilha
imagens espectaculares, só tenho pena de não mergulhar.
um abraço e um bom Ano Novo
afonso

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva Afonso,

De nada. A "partilha" é o pedra basilar deste fórum.
Realmente são bonitas as fotos e é interessante verificar, nelas, tanta coisa em comum que existe nos nossos aquários, como as algas coralinas, as esponjas, as fromias, os invertebrados e até um organismo que parece ser uma ricordea, não é?
Abraço e votos de um bom ano novo!
Ricardo Costa

----------


## dariopiedade

boas amigos.
grandes fotos do mar da minha terra.
agura a pergunta...???
 posso utilizar rocha ou corais tirados deste mar, pois tenho um amigo mergulhador que faz me esse favor. 
da para adaptar num aqua.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bonitas fotos e realmente partilhar é importante. De todos os bichinhos sem dúvida o blénio Parablennius pilicornis e principalmente o góbio de cabeça amarela Gobius xanthocephalus foram os que me chamaram mais a atenção, especialmente o góbio muito bonito e colorido.
Dario, os corais que existem aí não são apropriados para aquários tropicais, além disso são de difícil alimentação, um bom exemplo disso são as gorgonias.
A rocha podes, mas deverá ser bem limpa e ter cuidado a escolher, devido aos animais que poderá conter...mas primeiro informa-te sobre a constituição dessa rocha...granito e afins esquece, não coloques.

----------

